# Anemone Problem



## DoubleT

I came home to see a whole bunch of tiny clear anemomies. Is normal? If not, how do I get rid of them? What causes them? Are they bad for the fish I have? :?:


----------



## caferacermike

I'd change your title since Anemones are not considered a disease.

If they are anemones and not sponges, they are probably Aptasia. One may have reproduced and you are seeing the offspring. If indeed aptasia they are a serious nuisance once established.


----------



## DoubleT

how do I get rid of them?


----------



## Lupin

caferacermike said:


> I'd change your title since Anemones are not considered a disease.


Consider it done. I'd rather your suggestion is better than not to heed it. Most of us will be confused merely by the title alone and not knowing it deals with other problems and not diseases at all.


----------



## Melissa

we ll you cant really get rid of them. try getting a peppermint shrimp, they are good at eating glass anemones.


----------



## musho3210

dont try to manually pick them out, besides the sting they will give you, if you fail to rip the entire thing of the rock it will just grow back and have a higher chance of reproducing, thats twice the problem


----------



## DoubleT

My local Pet store said they are tiny starfish. The description is a white spot in the middle with 5 or so little clear arms. He said that they are good for the tank. How do I minimize them.


----------



## musho3210

DoubleT said:


> My local Pet store said they are tiny starfish. The description is a white spot in the middle with 5 or so little clear arms. He said that they are good for the tank. How do I minimize them.


 :? a picture will help us then, im no sw expert but i dont know of any clear starfish....


----------



## Melissa

thell there are alot of things and creatures in a saltwater aquarim. you can get rid of everything. if the are starfish they are good bacause they will help eat waste and stuff like that. but i have never heard of a clear starfish.


----------



## caferacermike

Harlequin shrimp eat stars.


----------



## DoubleT

This is the best that I can do for a picture of it. If you look at the left top corner section, you will see two star like objects. they are on the glass. 

Can anyone help identify?

I having problems. Can someone help me how to upload pics


----------

